# fogging/misting systems?



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

hey guys, just out of interest, what do people think about these sort of misters?

i wont be in the tank, but in a water tank outside. 

Mist Maker/Pond Fogger/Humidifier/Vivarium/ Water Humidifier For Frog Vivarium: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

thanks Gaz


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Nope. Rubbish. Use up loads of water, get really hot and the membrane suffers eventually, especially with hard water.


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

fair enough any ideas how to make home made rain or misting systems easily?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
the ultrasonic foggers are ok but u have to make sure they don't touch the animal as may hurt or kill kill them.
they can break quickley without soft water and need at least 3"of water to work, if the water goes below 2" it can break

th vibrate to produce a fine fog in the tank and there ok to use but other foggers are better


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

fair enough, the idea was to make something like a tub outside of the tanks and connect them all up with pipes, as i would be looking at misting 3 tanks with one

along the idea the the fog will fill up the tub and then flow into through the pipes and into the tanks, obviously im talking along the lines of 5L+ in the outside tanks


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

I use the zoo med fogger system, looks epic but if i did another viv, i'd go for either super rain or monsoon from lucky reptile/exo terra.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

the super fog lucky reptile can do upto 6 tanks









the exo terra monsoon is supposed to be the best 1 around (it evan has a renote control) it can do multiple tanks and is dead easy to set up


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

A lot of people inc myself bought one of these (Buy Challenge 3.5 Litre Ultrasonic Humidifier at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Humidifiers.) and attatched a pipe to the outlet.
All you need is some T peices in the pipes to direct it to the different tanks.
Its more robust than the one you asked about.

Mike


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

cheers for the suggestions guys, but i'm trying to do this DIY as best as possible, instead of buying one of those, its to prove a point to a friend :lol2:

i just dont wana loose out as i said i could make a system that could run atleast 3 tanks for £20 :lol2:


----------



## NicolasB (Jul 11, 2009)

Gaz_dbd said:


> cheers for the suggestions guys, but i'm trying to do this DIY as best as possible, instead of buying one of those, its to prove a point to a friend :lol2:
> 
> i just dont wana loose out as i said i could make a system that could run atleast 3 tanks for £20 :lol2:


Forum member on here i know has a humidifier he wants a tenner plus postage for, could get that, a couple of quid on pipe and splitters and still make it under 20 quid?? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

hmm, that smells like a plan, do you know who it is?

thanks


----------



## NicolasB (Jul 11, 2009)

Gaz_dbd said:


> hmm, that smells like a plan, do you know who it is?
> 
> thanks


Will let you know later, i am going to see one i found on my local friday ads which i might take, so you would actually help me out if i got this one, dont wanna let the forum member down after i struck a deal! Will find it tonight when i am home and send you a link or his user name.

If i'm not mistaken he may even have 2 he wants shot of...

No problem...


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

You can use a car window washer pump, costs about £7 but with nozzles etc would end up over £20. Would probably only power 2 nozzles.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Coffee machine pumps are the ones usually supplied for misting (unless you get a good system, like a Mistking). But they are flippin noisy.

Ade


----------

